# The Vet has said we can go outside in 2 days after our vaccinations?



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Hello!

Basil got his second set of vaccinations today, he's 11.5 weeks, and the vet used Eurican. We really love her, she has been excellent with Basil in every aspect. She told me that he can go outside for walks in two days. 

I know it is normally recommended to be 2 weeks but also guess that different brands have different recommendations, Plus she is a vet so knows her stuff! Did anyone else come across this?


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

Forrest had his second jabs today and I was told to wait a week.

It seems like vets recommend different things so I would definitely follow your vets advise


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww they are jab twins! Yes, that's what I thought too but I recognize that I am so excited to get him out walking that I didn't want that to cloud my judgement!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

noah had eurican but we were told not to walk until after 2 weeks but can socialize with dogs or classes as long as they're known to be vaccinated.

personally I wouldnt' risk it walking, not with puppies but I guess it depends where you live and what is in the area.
I'd imagine his immune system will be low thus vulnerable from the current jabs he has just had , thats at least my understanding of how it works.

It's up to you, I wouldn't take everything a vet says as blind gospel either personally.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If it were me, I would wait 1-2 weeks, just to be on the safe side. That seems to be the norm.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd wait at least a week, preferably 2 weeks. Immunity starts to build within a few hours after the vaccine but it takes much longer for it to form its full protection.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Hang on... why has no vet ever informed me of this? O___O
Why do we need to wait two weeks before taking them out?


----------

